# Combining counselling and e-cigs to quit smoking



## Hooked (12/2/21)

*Combining Counselling And E-Cig Use is Most Effective in Helping Smokers Quit*
https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/02/...use-is-most-effective-in-helping-smokers-quit
10 Feb. 2021

"The research consisted of a randomised controlled trial involving 376 participants ...

Around a third of the study participants (128), were given nicotine-containing e-cigarettes alongside regular counselling sessions, while 127 volunteers were given e-cigarettes without nicotine and counselling. The rest of the participants, 121, were just offered counselling.

The trial found that at 12 weeks, 21.9% of participants given nicotine-containing e-cigarettes had quit smoking, while only 17.3% of participants given non-nicotine e-cigarettes were successful, and only 9.1% of those recieving [sic] just counselling. The researchers concluded that those using nicotine-containing e-cigarettes were 2.4 times more likely to quit than those who did not...

The researchers added that sadly these findings will not be considered to hold much weight since their trial was stopped early, due to being unable to recruit the required number of participants..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (12/2/21)

I would be most surprised if counselling were found to be effective. It needs far more than therapy to give up smoking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/2/21)

Hooked said:


> I would be most surprised if counselling were found to be effective. It needs far more than therapy to give up smoking!



I see, and how does that make you feel?

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I see, and how does that make you feel?


Wahaha!!!! How was your childhood?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/21)

What do you see in this picture?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I see, and how does that make you feel?





Munro31 said:


> Wahaha!!!! How was your childhood?



How was your relationship with your mother while growing up?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (12/2/21)

love this place ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How was your relationship with your mother while growing up?


Whats a mother????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/2/21)

Point on the doll where uncle touched you.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Point on the doll where uncle touched you.


I had to suck my doll

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What do you see in this picture?


That is a prime specimen of a silkworm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> I had to suck my doll


Goeie Fok

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

vicTor said:


> love this place ...lol


I love how literally ANY thread, no matter how serious, can go south in the blink of an eye on this forum. Bunch of dodgy characters on here

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I love how literally ANY thread, no matter how serious, can go south in the blink of an eye on this forum. Bunch of dodgy characters on here


It's all the snobby air fryer nut cases. (Myself included)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Goeie Fok


That's what he said

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

Ok, this thread has officially cross to the dark side

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's all the snobby air fryer nut cases. (Myself included)


Don't say that word! It's like Beetlejuice, as soon as someone says 'that' word, @Stranger crawls out of his cave!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (13/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I love how literally ANY thread, no matter how serious, can go south in the blink of an eye on this forum. Bunch of dodgy characters on here



Excuse me, speak for yourself .... I am a reprobate.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (13/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't say that word! It's like Beetlejuice, as soon as someone says 'that' word, @Stranger crawls out of his cave!



Yeah , like that pic above.

It's a BAT cave.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/21)

I dont need therapy.
Well, thats what the voices tell me.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont need therapy.
> Well, thats what the voices tell me.


Listen to those voices, they have never led me wrong, even through my murder trail, they never disappointed .

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/2/21)

Who needs therapy when we have each other... you need to be a looooon to know if someone else is a looooon...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964 (14/2/21)

Good one I saw today..

Have you had enough time with your loved ones? They haven't had enough time with you either. Take back the years tobacco has taken from you and give them back to your family. #LegaliseVaping

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont need therapy.
> Well, thats what the voices tell me.




I hope that the voices in my head don't bother you .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/21)

Back on topic

I do think that quitting smoking needs more than just the gear to do so

one needs ongoing help, advice and motivation 

The folks on this forum helped me immensely in my early days. Ok the gear wasn’t nearly as user friendly or accessible as it is now - but the assistance from so many played a big role. Without that help I’d probably have still been smoking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/2/21)

Silver said:


> Back on topic
> 
> I do think that quitting smoking needs more than just the gear to do so
> 
> ...



I agree! Therapy doesn't have to come from a therapist. Just look at AA and NA for example. Just regular folks helping other regular folks stay clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I agree! Therapy doesn't have to come from a therapist. Just look at AA and NA for example. Just regular folks helping other regular folks stay clean.



That is true! And with Nicotine being a highly addictive substance it should be handled like any other addiction. It took most of us years to develop the use of stinkies to the point where we could (and could handle) smoking 20+ a day. I went through the Alan Carr process of quitting and even the Smokenders course. The Alan Carr kept me off for 3 months, smokenders kept me off for 9 months. But after both courses I was able to pick up a stinky and smoke it as if I have never stopped and was back on exactly where I left off before i quit.

Even today I know that I have cut down to 3mg and less on my juice I use, but I cannot use 0mg for extended periods without needing my "fix"... so it is going to take extra effort to get it out of the system completely. 

Unfortunately not everyone has the will power to just go cold turkey and get through it without effort, and that is where counseling and help (professional or layman) does come in to play. There is nothing wrong with sticking up your hand and asking for help. There will always be someone out there that can get you through it. 

And as the figures show, you cannot just put an e-cigarette into a smokers hands and tell them that they are well on their way to quit smoking, you have to follow up and provide guidance to make sure that they use it and use it correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/21)

There are so many examples of people on this forum that have helped over the early years

Just some off the top of my head but there are many more

Francois at one of the early vape meets (at alibi) teaching me how to build a coil and install correctly (early days rebuildables - there were only a few available locally )

many detailed phone conversations with members in CT discussing coil builds on the early Kanger Protank Mini. Following RipTrippers videos and trying to improve on it

then @Andre who ‘pioneered’ the Reos in SA and coached and helped me to get onto that wagon. What a wagon it was. MTL bliss for years 

@Alex helping me with various mods and Reos - many meets to discuss and compare 

@Paulie mixing juices and getting me into the higher power rigs. His Guava juice and my testing of it over many meets and discussions kept things so interesting and motivating 

@Yiannaki helping with super neat coil builds and lots and lots of theorizing about coil placement and wicking techniques 

man how can I forget @Tom (now in Germany) - lots of juice discussions in those early days. Tom had tried many international juices and we compared notes on various options all the time at one point 

then @johan (now in Ireland ) , so many interesting detailed discussions at meetups - ohms law and I will never forget he made us those voltmeter doohickeys that test the voltage of batteries so you know if they’re holding charge. 

And @Rob Fisher , endless discussion of new gear, hunting the elusive perfect vape. Rob helped me and egged me on with so many things and later on with some of the high end gear

not to mention the many passionate hobbyists that were starting out as vaping vendors in those days. Lots of help, many meetings and calls. So much generous help

the list goes on and on.... and on...

We were all on an exciting crusade, discovering vaping. And trying to improve on it. Strong community spirit. Loads of help just a phone call or an ECIGSSA post away

These are the things that helped and motivated me to continue. Making it easier each day and month because the challenge and enjoyment factor was strong. 

I do get a strong sense of nostalgia for those days. And will always cherish the help I got from folks I met here on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (22/2/21)

Silver said:


> There are so many examples of people on this forum that have helped over the early years
> 
> Just some off the top of my head but there are many more
> 
> ...



This made me think of the golden days around here  

I think in some sort of way, this forum, our discussions with everyone mentioned above, both here an in person was my counselling to quit permanently.

I dont even recall ever craving a cigarette since joining. Vaping was was tastier and fun!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (22/2/21)

All I can say is that this forum is unique in the sense that it has almost nil vitriol. Apart from the odd leg pulling and heated debate I have yet to see anyone ripping each other to shreds like I see on other forums.

Perhaps it is because we realize that vaping is a form of second chance, yes it has risks, we know that but not as severe as smoking. As such we have all been given a reprieve.

Understanding that enables us to reach out and support each other.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

